# Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap in Eye



## lactavia (Aug 25, 2005)

My husband accidently got Dr. Bronner's pepperment soap in my son's eye in the tub tonight...my son has pinkeye also. His eyes were already red, and I tried to wash out the best I could, but now I'm sort of freaking out that the soap is going to damage his eye. He's asleep and said his eye feels fine...but still...anybody out there?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

ouch! poor thing. That happened to my 4 yo when he was showering with me and soap dripped down and got in his eyes. I tried to rinse it out with shower water, but it only made him scream more. He cried for a bit and I think that helped rinse the remaining soap out... his eyes looked red for almost an hr, but then they were back to normal.

The peppermint soap likely really stings, especially w/pink eye. We switched to Dr. Bronner's Shikakai baby mild soap for the bath. While it still is not tear free, it's not as bad. I use the peppermint in the kitchen, though.

Hope he's okay.


----------



## lactavia (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay! I'm starting to feel a little better. The same happened to us as you write below. We usually use either the bar soap or the mild soap, but were out of the mild and we threw away the bar soap to try to prevent spreading the pinkeye around (yet again) in our house...good ideas in mind with a bad outcome.

I'm assuming that since he's not up screaming, he's fine, but I'm so worried about his eyes. Ugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
ouch! poor thing. That happened to my 4 yo when he was showering with me and soap dripped down and got in his eyes. I tried to rinse it out with shower water, but it only made him scream more. He cried for a bit and I think that helped rinse the remaining soap out... his eyes looked red for almost an hr, but then they were back to normal.

The peppermint soap likely really stings, especially w/pink eye. We switched to Dr. Bronner's Shikakai baby mild soap for the bath. While it still is not tear free, it's not as bad. I use the peppermint in the kitchen, though.

Hope he's okay.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

I've gotten it in my eyes (straight undiluted) on many occasions.

First it stings, but after you rinse it it leaves a nice pleasant menthol feeling.

I think mainly it just irritates it for a while.

I can still see.


----------

